# Milestone x animation



## bradg24 (Jul 11, 2011)

I put a copy of the slick load up animation from milestone x. If anyone wants it I will put it on my dropbox for awhile.

(I am not responsible for anything you do with this.. Unless it makes you win the Lottery and then I want my normal 33.333% cut







.)

http://db.tt/lU355P1N

Sent from my Droid X using RootzWiki


----------

